# companion?



## hoodoomanUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am a brand new member, with an almost-new cat. She is a Manx, and has a little difficulty getting about but is otherwise happy. She was a rescue from the RSPCA in January, and is now pretty much settled in with me in my little flat. I am learning cat language, and today she gave me a wink, which I am taking as a good thing.
Anyway, I am thinking that she would benefit from a feline companion, and thought that if any of you learn of an indoor cat who needs a new home, perhaps you could send me an email. (assuming I have set my preferences correctly).
Thank you for reading; now I'm off to catch up on a few years' worth of previous posts.

Ok, my eyes are tired from reading now, but it looks like this is the right forum for me and Jazz (formerly Jasmine). As far as I can find out, she is two years old, and at her foster home she had about seven cats and a Yorkie for company. This is why I regard companionship as a probable need in her new home. I am here 24/7, apart from binbag disposal trips, etc. But when I see her gazing at the dvd display unit and mewing, I am sure she thinks it's a catflap and her old mates are on the other side.
BTW, that is her in the top corner, not showing all her black colours from shoulders back. And thx for the welcome liz.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

My organisation always has many cats needing indoor homes
some because they are disabled
https://www.facebook.com/sosspecialneedscats

or others used to living indoors
https://www.facebook.com/WorldAnimalFriendsAdoptMe


----------



## hoodoomanUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Just a quickie to say we are now a 2 cat family. We got lucky with an ad we replied to (at pets4homes) and just an hour ago a 2 years old ginger female came to live with us. She is presently hiding behind the bed, absorbing the new scents of home. Jazz sniffed face to face for a minute before the new girl vanished, leaving Jazz to inspect the strange bag of stuff on the floor. I'm taking advantage of the peace and quiet to catch up online. Bye for now, I'm off to amazon me a camera.


----------

